# Feeding minerals to sheep



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

We purchased some more sheep a few days ago and the lady sent us a message telling us that she used the "Cafeteria mineral system" which got me looking into it since I hadn't heard of it. 
https://www.abcplus.biz/Free_Choice_Minerals
I feed my sheep a mineral block from Orschelns which is for Sherri and goats though just the generic store bought stuff. https://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/sheep-and-goat-protein-block-33-3-lb-109505499.html
I have seen other bags of minerals at Rural King and Tractor supply but I know nothing about them really. I saw one bag that said it was for sheep but had copper in it. (I don't know what the min is for copper in sheep so I didn't get it.) I saw another that said it was 3.5% calcium and another that said 20% calcium. 
I'm not opposed to feeding bags of minerals not mixing my own, but the amounts and what to use scares me that I'll end up hurting them instead of helping.

What do you all use for you minerals?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mystang89 said:


> What do you all use for you minerals?


It's best to use a blend made specifically for sheep, and in a loose powder form.
They can't/won't lick a block enough to get the required amounts.

If you let them have free access they will each eat as much as they need and no more.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-sheep-mineral-50-lb

"About This Formula

DuMOR Sheep Mineral is a high-quality livestock supplement that provides magnesium and other essential nutrients to your sheep. This *no-copper* blend of minerals offers the perfect balance of critical vitamins and a taste your sheep will love.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Calcium (Ca) (min.) 10.00%, Calcium (Ca) (max.) 12.00%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) 6.00%, Salt (NaCl) (min.) 16.00%, Salt (NaCl) (max.) 19.00%, Sodium (Na) (min.) 7.10%, Sodium (Na) (max.) 8.50%, Magnesium (Mg) (min.) .75%, Potassium (K) (min.) 1.00%, Iodine (I) (min.) 100.00ppm, Selenium (Se) (min.) 20.00ppm, Selenium (Se) (max.) 21.00ppm, Zinc (Zn) (min.) 1200.00ppm, Vitamin A (min.) 40,000IU/lb, Vitamin D3 (min.) 15,000IU/lb, Vitamin E (min.) 100IU/lb, Ruminant meat and bone meal free.

Feeding Instructions:
Feed free-choice from a sheltered feeder at the rate of up to 1.15 oz. per head per day to sheep. Alternatively, mix in or top dress an appropriate amount for the ration based on the number of animals consuming a given amount of feed. Always supply fresh, clean water.

Caution: Follow label directions. Feeding added selenium at levels in excess of 0.3 ppm in the total diet is prohibited."


----------



## Hazeinthebarn (Jan 3, 2019)

I alternate Southern States Sheep Mineral with zinpro and without zinpro. The zinpro is great for hoof health, but can cause very hard hooves which are a challenge to trim. I never use goat mineral as it contains copper. We are in low selenium area, so I am careful to keep mineral available in a trough at all times.


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hazeinthebarn said:


> I alternate Southern States Sheep Mineral with zinpro and without zinpro. The zinpro is great for hoof health, but can cause very hard hooves which are a challenge to trim. I never use goat mineral as it contains copper. We are in low selenium area, so I am careful to keep mineral available in a trough at all times.


Where do you get your minerals from? Online?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mystang89 said:


> Where do you get your minerals from?


https://www.southernstates.com/farm-store/

https://www.tractorsupply.com

Most any feed store can get minerals even if they don't keep them on hand.
Just ask them to order what you need when they place their feed orders.


----------



## Hazeinthebarn (Jan 3, 2019)

mystang89 said:


> Where do you get your minerals from? Online?


My feed guy here in South Central PA can order it, and I buy it from a Maryland feed store group called The Mill.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

Minerals should be blended regional specific. Ask your local state agricultural office what is required on your soil type. Feed the powder free choice.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

North of 49 Speaks wisdom.​


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

When you put out the mineral, do not panic when it appears the sheep are going to eat it all. There will be an initial attack upon it. Then they settle in and so long as it is free choice and in constant supply, the consumption will become normalized. Keep the supply steady!


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

We use the Blue Seal Sheep Mineral


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Have given mine everything from the southern states brand with no copper, to cheap cattle salt with very little bio-available copper, to goat mineral with high copper. Have also given copper oxide wire particles. Back in the old days we wormed with copper sulfate. Have seen copper toxicity. Have tested livers from slaughter animals. Find that for my herd and my soil, mine do better with some copper. Copper toxicity is real, but in some cases I believe highly over rated and understudied. Kind of like some of the (x) is bad for you studies that come out every so often. Forms of copper influence absorption greatly. Genetics play a role. Soil type plays a huge role, as does trace minerals in your water.


----------

